# DIY stores and stair cases



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all
Does anyone know of a DIY store except Leroy Merlin that sells ready made staircases? If so could you please forward me the details/website. I am still struggling to find either ready made staircases or a chippy who does not charge the earth to make one. I didn't think it would be quite that difficult !!!!
Thank-you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Where are you situated?


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to mention we are near Tomar but more than willing to travel. We will be flying into Porto in February. I know there is a company who make staircases in Coimbra but I tried to phone them and they speak no English. The language barrier is proving to be tricky already!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've sent you a PM with another contact in Tomar but might have sent it to you before.......


----------

